# Automatic end padding



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

It seems to be universal practice on virtually all networks now to run a show's ending credits over the start of the next show.

Why can't TiVo automatically add a minute to all recordings, but only when at least one tuner is available (i.e. not scheduled to start a recording immediately following)?

It could be a switchable option under Recording Settings.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

For that matter, if the two shows are on the same channel, why not use the buffer to actually include the overlap on both recordings?


----------

